# New indoor archery & 3D range-Columbus, Ohio



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

They opened October 1st and the rates are $8/hr, $24 all day or $79/month.
They DIY Shop is 5 dollars a day.

20yd lanes, 25yd elevated lanes and 40yd lanes! They also have a separate room set up for kids with 3d targets!

They also are hosting a 3d tournament every Friday at 7. $12.00 entry fee.


----------

